# The new argos catalogue!



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, just thought i'd let you all know (incase you didnt already) that argos are doing some cheap equestrian stuff in their new catalogue.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

didnt know that I will have to get one now just to have a nose


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Neither did I till we picked one up earlier!


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

I didn't know there was a new catalogue out It must cost them a fortune for all the paperwork that they print - it's not very environmentally friendly is it? I'm fed up of getting rid of the last versions

Rant over - I'll look out for the horsey stuff


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

kaz said:


> I didn't know there was a new catalogue out It must cost them a fortune for all the paperwork that they print - it's not very environmentally friendly is it? I'm fed up of getting rid of the last versions
> 
> Rant over - I'll look out for the horsey stuff


Tell me about it, my blue bin weighs a ton now!


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

the book comes out twice a year. jan/july.
just put them in your recycle box...i know they are big and heavy(i work for them...lol)


----------

